# I just want to scream and scream.



## Teasmade (Jul 8, 2014)

This evening, after doing the ironing mountain, I logged onto ********. 

I have a cousin who is irritating me immensely right now as everything she writes is about her "perfect little family" and how everything is wonderful. 

I know it's uncharitable of me to be so mean about her but everytime she writes THAT phrase (which is often) I just want to scream. 

I hate being so mean, so nasty and when I look myself in the mirror I'm not proud. But, to top it all off, this evening, up goes a second ultrasound on her profile picture. Another baby on the way.

Yet, just last Saturday there were pictures of her drinking and smoking on a weekend away. 

Just want to cry so much. And all this on the day I got my period. Sometimes it's just too much.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Sorry you are feeling so low  

It's a tough one ******** isn't it, I know when you're low it feels like everyone's rubbing your nose it but I guess I post photos of me and DP loved up and there will be people going through breakups, or a post about my mum when others have lost theirs

Best thing to do is hide what you can't deal with 

I do know if I ever get a BFP then no scan pics will ever go up as I would never want to do it to anyone else 

L


----------



## Teasmade (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you Lily.

I think today has been quite an eventful one. Got period which makes me stressed and then saw that. 

I think I'll be giving ** a miss for the time being!

But you make fair points. So the best thing is to avoid it all together. Thankfully I live some distance from my family so don't get invited to the baby showers which saves me having to make excuses not to go.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

The same girl I mentioned who worked for me who was pg on another thread text me to invite me to a baby shower the other day, think I will pass  

I spent years getting wound up about stuff but I have been trying 7 years now and I have dealt with all the negative emotions, luckily there isn't a limit on the amount of babies the world can have so those greedy ones won't take them all  we just have to wait patiently for ours but we will get there I'm sure, just someof us have to take a huge huge detour to get there x


----------

